# Male or female



## Zornhemp (Aug 17, 2019)

can look see what they think


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2019)

male


----------



## onionhead (Aug 18, 2019)

Definitely male


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 18, 2019)

Zornhemp said:


> can look see what they think



I could help you change that males sex into a real true female if you would like to learn how about doing  it??

If so pm me and I would be more then happy in teaching you!.

Sincerely,
CK


----------

